# A rose I picked a few days ago.



## Grampa Don (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## bingo (Feb 23, 2022)

beautiful..just so beautiful


----------



## caramel (Feb 23, 2022)

Beautiful!  I have a similar variety growing here as well.  The one here has a little more tangerine orange color to it, but the pink is very similar.


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 23, 2022)

Here's an aphid that crawled out of that flower.  He's glued to a brush bristle.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2022)

Save the rosebush!

Are you an artist, @Grampa Don ?


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Save the rosebush!
> 
> Are you an artist, @Grampa Don ?


That's a tough old rose bush.  I can't even remember when we planted it.

I have no artistic talent.  My Dad took up oil painting in his later years, and some of his work is nice.  Both of my sons are very talented.  But, it skipped me.  I could botch up a paint by numbers.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> That's a tough old rose bush.  I can't even remember when we planted it.
> 
> I have no artistic talent.  My Dad took up oil painting in his later years, and some of his work is nice.  Both of my sons are very talented.  But, it skipped me.  I could botch up a paint by numbers.


I see. It's just that I noticed all the brushes... must be your sons'.  Thanks Don.


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I see. It's just that I noticed all the brushes... must be your sons'.  Thanks Don.


No, they're mine.  I daub paint on things once in a while.  The pen cleaner is for my small fountain pen collection.  I've got lots of hobbies.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2022)

@Grampa Don ...when I was a kid, we all used ball points, but suddenly, somebody stared using an Esterbrook. Soon, everyone had them and we used Peacock Blue ink! Stained fingers everywhere.

I think these were the pens....










ink


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 28, 2022)

@ RadishRose  Those are classics.  You don't see the lever fills much anymore.  Now there are several different ways to fill a fountain pen.

I bought a cheap Chinese pen a little over a year ago, and I enjoyed using so much I soon bought another, then another, then another, etc.  If I start looking on E-bay, I'll see one and go "OOO that's pretty, and only a couple bucks."  Then I got a couple as gifts.  So, now I have 22 of them.

And, then there are inks.  You wouldn't believe how many colors there are.  I only have 6 of those and one on order.  But, I'm small potatoes as a fountain pen collector, and mine are all cheap.  Some people have hundreds.

Here's a forum I belong to if you're curious about the hobby.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> @ RadishRose  Those are classics.  You don't see the lever fills much anymore.  Now there are several different ways to fill a fountain pen.
> 
> I bought a cheap Chinese pen a little over a year ago, and I enjoyed using so much I soon bought another, then another, then another, etc.  If I start looking on E-bay, I'll see one and go "OOO that's pretty, and only a couple bucks."  Then I got a couple as gifts.  So, now I have 22 of them.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Don. The forum you posted doesn't show a lot unless you join, but I liked looking around a bit.

I don't want to collect pens, but what I saw on Pinterest today just delighted me! I feel something drawing me in.........


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 28, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> Here's an aphid that crawled out of that flower.  He's glued to a brush bristle.


He doesn’t seem to be tattooed or barbecued but he’s glued snd screwed for sure!


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 28, 2022)

Careful, Radish Rose.  Fountain pens have a way of sucking you in.  It's like trying to eat one potato chip.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> Careful, Radish Rose.  Fountain pens have a way of sucking you in.  It's like trying to eat one potato chip.


I'll be careful.


----------



## David777 (Mar 23, 2022)

(Mouse select to enlarge)

Close-up of a rose from May 2021 at the colorful 5.5 acre San Jose Municipal Rose Garden that has nearly 200 varieties of roses. Peak bloom is usually last two weeks of April through the first two weeks of May so is just a month away.  I expect to work a number of any near still mornings with my Benbo tripod mounted A6000 with a 56mm Sigma, close-ups processed with focus stack blending.  This is a downsized crop from a 3800x4100 pixel full image that shows the whole pink rose blended in Photoshop from a combination of 35 individual shots in order to maximize sharpness.


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)

@Grampa Don, It's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 24, 2022)

@David777    Great image.  My shot was taken with my Canon A520, 4 megapixel, hand held with no processing.  I got it for $12 on E-bay and repaired it.


----------



## Chet (Mar 24, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> @David777    Great image.  My shot was taken with my Canon A520,* 4 megapixel,* hand held with no processing.  I got it for $12 on E-bay and repaired it.


It is something how good a 4 megapixel picture can look. The feeling is that more pixels make a better picture, but my 20 megapixel camera's pictures are not that much different from my 4 megapixel camera.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 24, 2022)

David777 said:


> (Mouse select to enlarge)
> 
> Close-up of a rose from May 2021 at the colorful 5.5 acre San Jose Municipal Rose Garden that has nearly 200 varieties of roses. Peak bloom is usually last two weeks of April through the first two weeks of May so is just a month away.  I expect to work a number of any near still mornings with my Benbo tripod mounted A6000 with a 56mm Sigma, close-ups processed with focus stack blending.  This is a downsized crop from a 3800x4100 pixel full image that shows the whole pink rose blended in Photoshop from a combination of 35 individual shots in order to maximize sharpness.


Spectacular!


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 24, 2022)

Chet said:


> It is something how good a 4 megapixel picture can look. The feeling is that more pixels make a better picture, but my 20 megapixel camera's pictures are not that much different from my 4 megapixel camera.


It kind of depends on how much you crop and the final image size.  For snapshots and computer screens, 4 is OK.  Here is a shot with a 2 megapixel phone camera.  After a little sharpening, it's not great, but the lens probably isn't either.






I have an early Kodak DC-120 digital camera with 1.2 megapixels.  Here is a shot taken with it.


----------



## David777 (Mar 24, 2022)

Another two just for @RadishRose :


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> It kind of depends on how much you crop and the final image size.  For snapshots and computer screens, 4 is OK.  Here is a shot with a 2 megapixel phone camera.  After a little sharpening, it's not great, but the lens probably isn't either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that one a LOT!! Oink, oink!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm not going to try and fool anyone that I took this picture but in a sense, I actually did "take" it and I did so for @RadishRose


----------

